# rhinestone software question



## diomedes770 (Sep 2, 2008)

Seen this software and was wondering if anyone has used it. Want to add rhinestone to our current business. How does this compare to R-wear. 

Thanks

A & L Enterprises


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

What I am going to say is just MY opinion...nothing else...there is nothing wrong with the program you reference. I own and use 4 different systems...and none of them are the corel add on..I think it is extremely limiting and certainly nothing that I have even considered...some folks have it and are happy. It is an after market adaption to an existing product.

Now...how does it compare to R-Wear.....well it doesn't. Corel and the product referenced is a design program and with the proper add-on can also cut vinyl. You will need to have a driver/cutter that is compatible with this. However R-Wear for rhinestones is an afterthought to the original R-Wear. R-Wear was initially a program for certain Roland desktop engravers..such as the EGX350 which I own. When DAS came out with their vinyl system for rhinestones, Roland re-engineered their software to cut the holes in vinyl like DAS but it only supports the Roland cutters. You can however design in R-wear...cut and paste in Corel and if you have a cutter/driver compatible with Corel, you can cut the template material

Again in MY opinion R-wear is over priced...

There are several rather good programs for rhinestone designs that would be better/less expensive...Their is a thread on the forum that list all of them. I am not sure what it is but you can do a search and find

good luck


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with Charles...whatever he said.


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

What is the most popular rhinestone design software?
DAS seems expensive.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been using the Winpcsign2010 and having good luck with it. Easy to use and not to expensive. good support and a good forum for advice.


----------



## diomedes770 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks all, I have a gx-24 for vinyl and was looking for a cheap alternative to r-wear.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think WinPCSign is about $230 this is about 1/2 the price of R-wear. WinPCSign has drivers for your GX24...in fact it has drivers for over 400 cutters. The same company makes a less expensive package, called Funtime. I have never used it and not sure of cutters supported. Do a search on here and you will find more info...in fact do a search for rhinestone systems and read up on it. I think that with Funtime, you might have to export to Corel or AI and then cut...not sure but the threads on it will cover that I am sure..


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I love knk studio software!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> I love knk studio software!


Can that be used with cutters other than knk? I think that places the cut circles for you right?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Right now I use the Funtime Scrapbooking Software. It's about half the cost of WinPcSign2010 and the only difference I have found is that certain things that might be in the image dropdown boxes are in the shape dropdowns. I have been able to do everything that WinPc is able to do. I can even use the WinPc training videos and can follow along with their instructions. 

I also can directly send to cut from the Funtime Software. But even if I couldn't I would still go with Funtime if I had to do it again b/c of the price. Just don't try to go with the $50 version if you have a cutter b/c it's very limited as to what it can do. 

I also agree with Twanabee...the forum for WinPcSign is unlike any other forum I've ever seen. They are extremely helpful and have tons of videos for you to follow along and learn. I will admit...I was completely clueless until I came across this awesome forum.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Mtnview said:


> Can that be used with cutters other than knk? I think that places the cut circles for you right?


There are 3 versions that will do rhinestone designs. KNK Studio only comes with a Klic-N-Kut cutter. KNK Studio GE is a stand-alone program that will cut to the Silhouette, Craft Robo, and Wishblade. It will export in AI, EPS, DXF, SVG, PLT, and a few other less common vector formats. Then there's also ACS Studio, which has the driver to cut to the Graphtec 5000 machines and an additional software feature for faster lines fills to then use for applying circles. 

These programs do not do automatic fills. On the other hand, there are numerous ways to do different kinds of line fills and then it's a single step process to apply circles to those lines.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

SandyMcC said:


> There are 3 versions that will do rhinestone designs. KNK Studio only comes with a Klic-N-Kut cutter. KNK Studio GE is a stand-alone program that will cut to the Silhouette, Craft Robo, and Wishblade. It will export in AI, EPS, DXF, SVG, PLT, and a few other less common vector formats. Then there's also ACS Studio, which has the driver to cut to the Graphtec 5000 machines and an additional software feature for faster lines fills to then use for applying circles.
> 
> These programs do not do automatic fills. On the other hand, there are numerous ways to do different kinds of line fills and then it's a single step process to apply circles to those lines.


Guess I should google the process. We are getting a cutter today and need to start learning a way with Corel Draw or find some software that will work with the cutter.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Mtnview said:


> Guess I should google the process. We are getting a cutter today and need to start learning a way with Corel Draw or find some software that will work with the cutter.


I have videos showing the process in both KNK and ACS Studio here:

Rhinestone fill in KNK Studio

Rhinestone fill in ACS Studio

Post if you have any questions!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Mtnview said:


> Guess I should google the process. We are getting a cutter today and need to start learning a way with Corel Draw or find some software that will work with the cutter.


 I did most of my designs with corel draw and then bought the first version of Luis's macro. Haven't been doing anything comercial with them lately because of family difficulties but I can do anything I want with them.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Winpcsign2010 does automatic fills of any area you want. You just cant stone the design before you do your fills. Very easy to fill even with different size stones. Also can change colors so you can cut different templates for them and put them together into one transfer.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I did a lot of research before buying a new rhinestone software. I already had CorelDraw but it was taking me so long to place stones even with the fit blend to path, which took forever to get the hang of by the way. So I went online looking for a faster and easier way. I ended up buying WinPCSIGN from here: 
Software
It was the best decision I could have made. I had been designing in Corel but WinPCSIGN is SO easy and user friendly. 
Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I should say I have funtime rhinestone and will use it when ever I acyualy start doing anything again


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree that RWear is overpriced, but it is definitely easy to use for someone who may need something simple to start with. I've used it with my EGX350 from day 1 and found it easy to import designs into and create from scratch...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Also a drawback to R-Wear other than price is that is will direct cut/engrave only from some..not all..Roland products


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

Just got I-DesignR Pro seems ok so far. Tech support seems NON-EXISTENT.
I've had a few questions been on my own.
It has a Dongle didn't know that. Not sure I would buy it again.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

control of software piracy through use of a dongle seems to be prevalent with a lot of software titles. For Rhinestones I know the following use dongles
DAS SmartCutPro 2
WinPCSignPro 2010
I-Designer

Not sure but I think some versions of funtime need a dongle. And maybe ACS Some users of these two might post more info


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> control of software piracy through use of a dongle seems to be prevalent with a lot of software titles. For Rhinestones I know the following use dongles
> DAS SmartCutPro 2
> WinPCSignPro 2010
> I-Designer
> ...


ACS Studio and KNK Studio GE both use a dongle while KNK Studio (which only comes with a KNK cutter) has an Activation Pin number for use on any two computers. 

The $50 version of Funtime does not, but you have to be connected to the Internet for it to work. The $110 version of Funtime does come with a dongle, just like WinPC Sign.


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

I-DesignR ProTech support is NON-EXISTENT
When doing rhinestone fills the program locks up and crashes.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you bought I-Designer w/ a credit card, you may be able to dispute the purchase as the product is defective...might be worth a try


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry you're getting such lousy support... that's just NOT the way it should be. You might benefit by watching my Rhinestone videos for KNK and ACS. It certainly won't hurt to watch them... I'm sure that a lot of what I show will work the same way in IDesignR... if you have the same icons I show. Feel free to post questions about what you see in the videos... I'm happy to help 

I don't know if you have the color vectorization, super size vectorization or monochrome vectorization, for example, but within these various manuals, all three are covered. Again... hopefully I can help you with some of these software issues you are having. : )


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

*Thanks *so much Charles and Sandy 
Seems like a software glich somewhere 
Cadlink MFC Application has encountered a problem and it closes 
From several searches seems like a commom Signlab /Cadlink problem


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I Love my Winpcsign2010. and the support is wonderful
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## royalthreadz (Oct 31, 2011)

We just purchased the new Decor Rhinestone Machine. Any recommendations for which software will be the best to work with?


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Ace,
Congrats on your machine. Which did you get the 2,4, or 6 hopper? I believe it comes with the 2d software. You can also use Sierra if you have the driver. That machine only reads certain file types so the other design programs may not allow you to export as the correct file type. I have sierra, and it does do a great job with fills.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Adobe is, in the future, going to have all their products, Photoshop, Illustrator, etc as an online subscription. If Adobe do it, then it won't take long for others to copy.
You will pay for eg: a $50 a month subscription where you then can use ANY of their programs online. This seems to be the only way that Piracy can be controlled. I don't like whether I like this idea or not.
I only us Photoshop and Illustrator and like the fact that I can work even though I may not have an internet connection but it does ensure that I am always working with the new version. What do you all think about the new proposed plan?


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

I have the illustrator monthly subscription right now. I like it, but their support is all overseas and I have never been able to get any help from someone who I thought was truly helpful or who truly seemed to understand my question. Overall, though, I like it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the idea, you will have the newest, without a dongle or serial numbers and such, I think this will be a good fit, if you know how to use the programs like Rhinestonelady suggested.

Can you use this on more than one computer like the clip art programs we subscribe too?

Thanks dora 
Sandy jo


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

I have only used it on one computer. It has given me some hassle from time to time and I have had to uninstall and re-install to make it work right. It takes a serial number. I use it a lot and it works for me for my needs.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I think it's great for a Professional business that may need a graphic designer, photo editor, designer etc. where having the latest is very important, but for the smaller business, individual or hobbyist it can be financially crippling. One programme will cost you $600 per year! I don't know about everyone else but I constantly shift between many programmes as they all have their strengths and weaknesses. Sometimes I am using Illustrator, Corel Draw, Photoshop, Oobling Pro and Winpcsign all in tring to perfect one design! If I had to factor in the cost of using all those programmes I probably wouldn't make any profit! At least now, I know that my purchase price is a once only and I own the asset of which can be sold to another party if needed to.
I rather buy than rent as renting always costs you more.....


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I am currently using one called Fortune Stone Advanced. I am just getting started with it so I don't have a lot of experience with it. The feature that made the decision for me was the price and the fact that I could take any text and convert it to a single line text and use it for a rhinestone design. I bought my at a show the DAX show in KC. I got a show special of $250. They did have a couple of other versions. One was a basic for less money and one more advanced for more. I felt for just getting started this would work for me. If you want more info you can go to thier web site at www.prolinkgs.com. I am not connected with this company and am just a beginner at using thier software. Maybe someone else has more experience with this particular software than I. It is a plugin for coreldraw. THANKS!


----------

